# عروض شرائح البيانات واجهزه البروباند والمودم و هواوي



## عاشقةالفرس (19 مايو 2013)

*عروض شرائح البيانات *​

  *موبايلي*​ 

 شرائح بيانات موبايلي *17 شهر *_*مفتوح السرعة والتحميل* _لاتخضع لسياسة الاستخدام العادل بسعر *799 ريال*




شرائح بيانات موبايلي *4 شهور* *مفتوح السرعة والتحميل* لاتخضع لسياسة الاستخدام العادل بسعر *330 ريال*


شرائح بيانات موبايلي *4g مفتوح التحميل السرعة 2 ميقا *لمدة *6 شهور* بسعر* 450 ريال*




 *stc*​ 

شرائح بيانات *مفتوحة التحميل والسرعة *لمدة *4 شهور *من stc بسعر *250 ريال*


*=====================================*

عروض البرودباند







- موديل الجهاز b683
نوع الشركة موبايلي
- سرعة الجهاز 21 ميقا
- الجهاز يعمل على الجيل الثالث فقط
 - يوجد 4 مخارج كيبل و مخرج USB​ -يوجد مخرج مقوي 3G
-مدة الإشتراك 17 شهر
-نوع الإشتراك مفتوح التحميل والسرعة لاتخضع لسياسة الاستخدام العادل
-الجهاز يتفعل بإسم العميل
سعر الجهاز مع الشريحة 850 ريال
( لفترة محدودة)


==================================


- موديل الجهاز b683
نوع الشركة موبايلي
- سرعة الجهاز 21 ميقا
- الجهاز يعمل على الجيل الثالث فقط
- يوجد 4 مخارج كيبل و مخرج USB
-يوجد مخرج مقوي 3G
-مدة الإشتراك 4 اشهر
-نوع الإشتراك مفتوح التحميل والسرعة لاتخضع لسياسة الاستخدام العادل
-الجهاز يتفعل بإسم العميل
سعر الجهاز مع الشريحة 450 ريال

=====================================

اشتراكات الجيل الرابع







اشتراك 6 اشهر بسرعة 2 ميقا 4G
نوع الشركة موبايلي
سعر الجهاز مع الشريحة 550 ريال


===================


أجهزة هواوي ميني واي فاي E5331











مني واي فاي هواوي موديل E5331 سرعة 21 ميقا مفتوح على جميع الشبكات بسعر 220 ريال

===============

 أجهزة مودم هواوي ميني واي فاي موديل E586 - بسرعة 21.6 ميقا




مني واي فاي هواوي موديل E586 سرعة 21 ميقا مفتوح على جميع الشبكات بسعر 350 ريال

==================

مودم STC

مودم STC موديل MU550 يعمل على شرائح STC فقط بسعر جديد 170 ريال








التسليم يد بيد بالرياض

خارج الرياض شحن على زاجل او اي شركة يرغب بها.

0544221456
​


----------



## عاشقةالفرس (26 مايو 2013)

*رد: عروض شرائح البيانات واجهزه البروباند والمودم و هواوي*

التسليم يد بيد بالرياض

خارج الرياض شحن على زاجل او اي شركة يرغب بها.

0544221456


----------



## عاشقةالفرس (26 مايو 2013)

*رد: عروض شرائح البيانات واجهزه البروباند والمودم و هواوي*

التسليم يد بيد بالرياض

خارج الرياض شحن على زاجل او اي شركة يرغب بها.

0544221456


----------



## عاشقةالفرس (2 يونيو 2013)

*رد: عروض شرائح البيانات واجهزه البروباند والمودم و هواوي*

التسليم يد بيد بالرياض

خارج الرياض شحن على زاجل او اي شركة يرغب بها.

0544221456


----------



## عاشقةالفرس (10 يونيو 2013)

*رد: عروض شرائح البيانات واجهزه البروباند والمودم و هواوي*

...........................................


----------



## tjarksa (10 يونيو 2013)

*رد: عروض شرائح البيانات واجهزه البروباند والمودم و هواوي*

هل يوجد لديك شرايح بيانات stc فور جي .


----------

